# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Jam njeriu me i qete ne kete bote

## SKENDER_BEU

Jam njeriu ma i qete ne kete bote ,kurr nuk bahem me nerva ,as nje gje nuk me shqeteson ,nuk jam normal ,nuk di cfare semundjet eshte kjo ,ju lutem a mundet kush te ma shpjegoje ,jam munduar te lexoj per kete semundje por me thone qe nuk existon ndoshta jam i vetmi njeri qe e kam kete

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> Jam njeriu ma i qete ne kete bote ,kurr nuk bahem me nerva ,as nje gje nuk me shqeteson ,nuk jam normal ,nuk di cfare semundjet eshte kjo ,ju lutem a mundet kush te ma shpjegoje ,jam munduar te lexoj per kete semundje por me thone qe nuk existon ndoshta jam i vetmi njeri qe e kam kete


hahha ti zgjith une te gjitha ty se te kam si flori hii
kur ske nerva pse duhet te behesh me nerva mo djale
njerzit po ikin per lesh dhe ti thua  cfare semudje eshte
nje mir degjom mua

----------


## SKENDER_BEU

> hahha ti zgjith une te gjitha ty se te kam si flori hii
> kur ske nerva pse duhet te behesh me nerva mo djale
> njerzit po ikin per lesh dhe ti thua  cfare semudje eshte
> nje mir degjom mua


Por faktikisht nuk eshte normale ,te jene njeriu si une ,te gjitha ndjenjat njerzore tjera i kam ,vetem as nje gje nuk me shqeteson ,edhe kur vdes ndo nje njeri i aferm ,une as qe nuk merzitem ,perkundrazi thom te gjithe do te vdesim ,pra nuk eshte problem,kur bej ndo nje gabim tek puna ,as nuk e caj koken fare ,jam shume i qete ,u be u be ,su be su be

----------


## J@mes

> Jam njeriu ma i qete ne kete bote ,kurr nuk bahem me nerva ,as nje gje nuk me shqeteson ,nuk jam normal ,nuk di cfare semundjet eshte kjo ,ju lutem a mundet kush te ma shpjegoje ,jam munduar te lexoj per kete semundje por me thone qe nuk existon ndoshta jam i vetmi njeri qe e kam kete





> Por faktikisht nuk eshte normale ,te jene njeriu si une ,*te gjitha ndjenjat njerzore tjera i kam* ,vetem as nje gje nuk me shqeteson ,edhe kur vdes ndo nje njeri i aferm ,une as qe nuk merzitem ,perkundrazi thom te gjithe do te vdesim ,pra nuk eshte problem,kur bej ndo nje gabim tek puna ,as nuk e caj koken fare ,jam shume i qete ,u be u be ,su be su be


Nese simptoma te caktuara jane shqetesuese per ju e per me teper ju pengojne ne funksionimin normal te jetes dhe ne nderveprimin me te tjeret, nese "elemente te shtremberuara te sjelljes"  ju shoqerojne per nje kohe relativisht te gjate si dhe behen pengese dhe shqetesuese ne marredheniet shoqerore/nderpersonale, atehere mund te themi se kemi te bejme me nje problem. 
Ne te kundert nese indiferenca apo apatia juaj nuk ju pengon ne funksionimin normal te proceseve sociale e jetesore, mund te themi se nuk ka asgje per tu shqetesuar. Thjesht nese e shikoni se nuk ju pelqen diçka te vetja duhet te mundoheni te jeni vetekorigjues.

J@mes

----------


## ganimet

> Por faktikisht nuk eshte normale ,te jene njeriu si une ,te gjitha ndjenjat njerzore tjera i kam ,vetem as nje gje nuk me shqeteson ,edhe kur vdes ndo nje njeri i aferm ,une as qe nuk merzitem ,perkundrazi thom te gjithe do te vdesim ,pra nuk eshte problem,kur bej ndo nje gabim tek puna ,as nuk e caj koken fare ,jam shume i qete ,u be u be ,su be su be


oh sa ta kom lakmi or Skender_beu .Aben te ti jap gjusmen e nervave te mia, nese prano te garantoj se kan me te thirr shoket  o Hitler.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Nqs eshte semundje, do doja ta kisha edhe une :ngerdheshje:

----------


## llapmuhaxheri

Gjakftofte me qene aq sa jeni ju nuk eshte edhe mire,edhe pa ndjenja,e per qe je vetem sma merr mendja se ka te tille perplot, p.sh politikanet jane pa ndjenja apo karrieristet,te cilet per te arritur qellimin jan ne gjendje te bejne gjithqka.
Ti i njejti i temes se hoteleve qe ste intereson sa eshte qmimi,me siguri i paske senet FULL dhe se qan koken per asgje,per kete mire edhe pse je i tille,por per nje te aferm nese te vdes e nuk ki ndjenja ktu duhesh me qene nje qik i krisun.

----------


## mia@

Nuk ka mundesi te jesh ti njeriu me i qete ne bote. Ty te thuash shendet per plac e merr. Jo me kot brenda javes qe u fute ne forum te perjashtuan. Ti je i qete kur nuk te ngacmojne se po te ngacmuan merr flake si shkrepse. Shiko kur te vish tani e te fillosh ofendimet ndaj meje si gjithmone.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## SKENDER_BEU

> Gjakftofte me qene aq sa jeni ju nuk eshte edhe mire,edhe pa ndjenja,e per qe je vetem sma merr mendja se ka te tille perplot, p.sh politikanet jane pa ndjenja apo karrieristet,te cilet per te arritur qellimin jan ne gjendje te bejne gjithqka.
> Ti i njejti i temes se hoteleve qe ste intereson sa eshte qmimi,me siguri i paske senet FULL dhe se qan koken per asgje,per kete mire edhe pse je i tille,por per nje te aferm nese te vdes e nuk ki ndjenja ktu duhesh me qene nje qik i krisun.


Keshtu mendoj edhe une ,jo vetem nje cike i krisur por nuk eshte normal,mua me vjen keq per te tjeret kur kane probleme ose vdesin ,por nuk me pengojne ne jeten normale ,pra mendimi im ne kete drejtim eshte qe pse ka vdeke nuk eshte problem ,perkundrazi ai ose ajo ka ikur ne vendin ma te mire ,pra me nje fjale nuk e kam problem edhe sikur te vdes edhe une ,heret apo vone nje dite te gjithe duhet te shkojme kurse psh ne qofte se nje njeri eshte i semure ,unenuk shqetesohem sepse keshtu eshte jeta e krijuar ,i uroj sherim te shpejte por jo qe shqetesohem,e tjera e  tjera

----------


## land

nje test bera :ngerdheshje:  te shava,nuk paske nerva me vertet ti :ngerdheshje:

----------


## illyrian rex

kakakakikikikukuuu

Skender beu nuk je i vetmi jo...e kam edhe une nje mik qe eshte i operuar prej ndjenjave...ama ai tymos shume. 
Stay cool...

----------


## SKENDER_BEU

> nje test bera te shava,nuk paske nerva me vertet ti


hahaahahahahahaha jeni te mire te gjithe ,une jam i lumtur qe kam gjete kete forum te bukur me gjithe se perdorin diktaturen e te parve te tyre qe une e urrej

----------


## skender76

> hahaahahahahahaha jeni te mire te gjithe ,une jam i lumtur qe kam gjete kete forum te bukur me gjithe se perdorin diktaturen e te parve te tyre qe une e urrej


Ahhhh, n.q.se je edhe i lumtur, n'rregull  e ke....
Ku rrin me pavion ti? Ups, banes desha me than :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## SKENDER_BEU

> Ahhhh, n.q.se je edhe i lumtur, n'rregull  e ke....
> Ku rrin me pavion ti? Ups, banes desha me than


Ketu ne Amerik nuk i kan me pavjovne,por flm per vlersimin

----------


## Izadora

> Por faktikisht nuk eshte normale ,te jene njeriu si une ,te gjitha ndjenjat njerzore tjera i kam ,vetem as nje gje nuk me shqeteson ,edhe kur vdes ndo nje njeri i aferm ,une as qe nuk merzitem ,perkundrazi thom te gjithe do te vdesim ,pra nuk eshte problem,kur bej ndo nje gabim tek puna ,as nuk e caj koken fare ,jam shume i qete ,u be u be ,su be su be


Ndoshta ke krijuar nje lloje muri, per te mbrojtur vetveten.

Nqs ndjenjat e tjera funksionojne rregullisht edhe ndjenja dhimbje funksionon , thjesht nuk e ke aktivizuar.

----------


## SKENDER_BEU

> Ndoshta ke krijuar nje lloje muri, per te mbrojtur vetveten.
> 
> Nqs ndjenjat e tjera funksionojne rregullisht edhe ndjenja dhimbje funksionon , thjesht nuk e ke aktivizuar.


Truri i njeriu eshte shume i komplikuar,cdo njeri dine gjithcka ne jete,pra aty ne tru i ka te gjitha ,por presin deri qe ti aktivizohen,prandaj eshte ne shkolle nuk shkojme per te mesuar ,por per te aktivizuar trurin,eshte si puna e ketij kompjutrit qe kurr nuk ke per ta gjetur nje gje po nuk e krkove,pra ndoshta ti ke te drejte

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Jam njeriu ma i qete ne kete bote ,kurr nuk bahem me nerva ,as nje gje nuk me shqeteson ,nuk jam normal ,nuk di cfare semundjet eshte kjo ,ju lutem a mundet kush te ma shpjegoje ,jam munduar te lexoj per kete semundje por me thone qe nuk existon ndoshta jam i vetmi njeri qe e kam kete


"Si strategji me pelqen"...po eshte e kote qe justifikohesh..."asnje nuk mendon te fusi ne spital per cmenduri"

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> Jam njeriu ma i qete ne kete bote ,kurr nuk bahem me nerva ,as nje gje nuk me shqeteson ,nuk jam normal ,nuk di cfare semundjet eshte kjo ,ju lutem a mundet kush te ma shpjegoje ,jam munduar te lexoj per kete semundje por me thone qe nuk existon ndoshta jam i vetmi njeri qe e kam kete




*Lumi ti per veten, ooo mos kerko te ndryshosh se do shkatrosh shendetin*

----------


## SKENDER_BEU

> *Lumi ti per veten, ooo mos kerko te ndryshosh se do shkatrosh shendetin*


Jo nuk po kerkoj qe te ndryshoj ,por vetem me vjen keq per njerzit qe dua ,sepse te gjitha gezimet i ndajme bashke ,por problemet dhe hillerimet une as qe nuk marre pjese,dhe keshtu nga nje here me duket vetja i tepert ne mesin e tyre

----------


## mia@

Ti nuk je i qete me keto qe thua, por njeri i ftohte, i mbyllur ne vetvete. Mua me dukesh tip i merzitshem. Njerezit kane deshire ti ndajne me te tjeret gezimet dhe hidherimet, por me ty nuk ke ca ndan se ti je i ftohte ndaj ketyre ndjenjave. Duhet te ndryshosh, ndryshe njerezit do te te largohen.

----------

